# GHRP-2 / CJC No-Dac / IGF LR3



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

I am currently dosing GHRP-2 x 3 ED at 150mcg per pin and CJC x 3 ED 100mcg per pin

I follow the same timing each day;

6am
11am
5pm
6pm>Workout

My question is this... I want to add my newly acquired IGF LR3 into the mix, what dosing and timing should I use to work into my current pin schedule for best results? 

I had been told and read 50-80mcg split pre and post workout. Just looking for some veteran input on the use of this compound.

Thanks ahead for any advice guys


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

If you want pre workout I'd recommend Des.. that's one that can be used both pre and post.. LR3 is best suited Post workout IMO.  

I would time it like this.. 

Post Workout
15-20 minutes post, administer GHRP/GHRH
wait 15-20 minutes to allow the GHRP/GHRH to peak
Then administer IGF LR3.  50-80mcg's is an average dose.. I prefer 100mcg's personally.  Subq injections will work.. I inject IM split bilaterally.


----------



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Thank you sir



You're Welcome!!


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

Lr3 2h~ pre workout, DES post, pits GHRP GHRH dose timing is correct


----------



## mnpower (May 29, 2012)

when i did igf-lr3  peg mfg combo i was always told never to take them at the same time or withing so many hours as igf-1 stunts the mfg.   im not sure how the natural occurance of both would effect here but in theory doesnt hgpr peak igf levels anyways?  and you woudlnt want to shot it to clsoe to a ghrp shot.?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Lr3 2h~ pre workout, DES post, pits GHRP GHRH dose timing is correct




You'z crazy.. I don't agree with the LR3 pre.. why do you like it pre workout?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

mnpower said:


> when i did igf-lr3  peg mfg combo i was always told never to take them at the same time or withing so many hours as igf-1 stunts the mfg.   im not sure how the natural occurance of both would effect here but in theory doesnt hgpr peak igf levels anyways?  and you woudlnt want to shot it to clsoe to a ghrp shot.?



15-20 minutes after the GHRP is good to use IGF.  The GHRP peaks at that time, so it won't have any ill affect on GH release.


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You'z crazy.. I don't agree with the LR3 pre.. why do you like it pre workout?



Wrote an article on it a while back, ill dig it up for you pumpkin


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Wrote an article on it a while back, ill dig it up for you pumpkin



Thanks Cupcake.


----------



## mnpower (May 29, 2012)

theres a whole lot of man love going on in here right now


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Thanks Cupcake.



Simply put, its along the lines of Lr3 is better for terms of it cant be bound by IGFBP3 so while its in the blood and will better act as a insulin sensatizing agent (glucose disposal), versus it post workout when a large amount of the IGF receptors in the worked muscles are misshapen by acidosis, where again *lr3 cant bind...so whats the point of shooting it PWO. *Instead, this is the optimal time to take DES because not only is your body shaving off its own IGF into desamino IGF to fit into those receptors, but supplementing that with exogenous DES will really trigger some serious differentiation in the area of application. I've always recommended 3-4 micro injections of des within 2 hours post training.

You have much to learn young skywalker


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

In your opinion, LR3 Preworkout does not interfere with Natural MGF release Postworkout?  They would be competing for the same receptors, no?   Obviously proliferation and differentiation are not able to happen at the same time.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

Also something I was just thinking about in regards to the acidosis.. This would also cause a reduced expression of GH receptors as well.. So why would the GHRP/GHRH combo be properly timed.. but not the IGF?


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> In your opinion, LR3 Preworkout does not interfere with Natural MGF release Postworkout?  They would be competing for the same receptors, no?   Obviously proliferation and differentiation are not able to happen at the same time.



Different receptors cheif


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Also something I was just thinking about in regards to the acidosis.. This would also cause a reduced expression of GH receptors as well.. So why would the GHRP/GHRH combo be properly timed.. but not the IGF?



Haha on my way out the door, ill explain everything in detail soon :* promise!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Different receptors cheif



Which receptors to each bind to.. I was under the impression, since they are both IGF-1.. MGF simply being and isoform of it, that they bind to the same receptors.  Therefore, LR3 prior to natural MGF release would displace the IGF-1ec from the muscle.

I'll shall wait for your return to continue our discussion!!   Hurry up.


----------



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

Wow this is turning into an abundance of great advice here guys I appreciate the time you're taking to post and dig up old info. 

Just to throw a kink in it all should have mentioned I'll be adding in 750mg of test for 5 weeks and bumping it to 1G for 5 weeks, First 4 weeks will also be using M1T. < if that has any effect on said compounds.

Thanks again for the time and effort guys


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Wow this is turning into an abundance of great advice here guys I appreciate the time you're taking to post and dig up old info.
> 
> Just to throw a kink in it all should have mentioned I'll be adding in 750mg of test for 5 weeks and bumping it to 1G for 5 weeks, First 4 weeks will also be using M1T. < if that has any effect on said compounds.
> 
> Thanks again for the time and effort guys



The AAS won't change the timing of the pep administration.. you're good.  It will work synergistally with them though!!


----------



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> The AAS won't change the timing of the pep administration.. you're good.  It will work synergistally with them though!!



That's what I was hoping for  been stuck at 212lbs for a while now... would like to see some more gains and more muscle hardness.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

*synergistically.. my spelling today has been atrocious!!

You should be very happy with your results!!


----------



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> *synergistically.. my spelling today has been atrocious!!
> 
> You should be very happy with your results!!



Never really played with Peps so I'm excited for this one, the hunger post injection is killer lol I kinda like it  

But quick question for you should I pin GHRP2 and IGF 3 ED or only on training days?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 29, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Never really played with Peps so I'm excited for this one, the hunger post injection is killer lol I kinda like it
> 
> But quick question for you should I pin GHRP2 and IGF 3 ED or only on training days?



GHRP ed.. IGF I only use on workout days.  If you're looking for something to use on your off days.. Check out Peg MGF.


----------



## hhsbigmike (May 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> GHRP ed.. IGF I only use on workout days.  If you're looking for something to use on your off days.. Check out Peg MGF.



Funny you mention PEG MGF I was actually considering picking up a few come payday just to try it out.


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Which receptors to each bind to.. I was under the impression, since they are both IGF-1.. MGF simply being and isoform of it, that they bind to the same receptors.  Therefore, LR3 prior to natural MGF release would displace the IGF-1ec from the muscle.
> 
> I'll shall wait for your return to continue our discussion!!   Hurry up.



Your understanding of proteins is a bit off pittgay. Despite being an isoform, you have to understand that many receptors wont accept a proteins isoform or glycoforms. Furthermore, you have to realize that there are almost ALWAYS open receptors, as saturation is very very difficult to actually achieve despite the common bro science belief on bodybuilding boards. Because MGF doesn't stimulate both a P13k/ASK signaling pathway, which is the signal that comes from the IGF-1r, it is believe that there is a single chain transmembrain receptor that acts on MGF, not the IGF-1r. Also, you have to keep in mind IGF will bind to the insulin receptor.


----------



## SMALLbaby (May 31, 2012)

so from what you guys say IGF DES and LR3 can be used in the same cycle right? is it possible to add mgf and peg mgf also?

like:
des pre w/o, 15min right after training use mgf, wait 15 min use ghrp/cjc combo and after another 20 min use LR3??
on rest days peg?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 31, 2012)

SMALLbaby said:


> so from what you guys say IGF DES and LR3 can be used in the same cycle right? is it possible to add mgf and peg mgf also?
> 
> like:
> des pre w/o, 15min right after training use mgf, wait 15 min use ghrp/cjc combo and after another 20 min use LR3??
> on rest days peg?



That's how I do it.. Twist has a different opinion on the stack.


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's how I do it.. Twist has a different opinion on the stack.



I have a bigger dick too


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 31, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I have a bigger dick too



haha.. I smell a contest in the works.. haha.


----------



## SMALLbaby (May 31, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's how I do it.. Twist has a different opinion on the stack.



so its not an overkill if you use both DES and LR3 + mgf and PEG MGF.

on another board ive read that its not good to take DES pre w/o and mgf post cuz they hit same receptors,but rather to take mgf post wo and des next morning?

what dose would be good if i use DES pre wo and lr3 post? (right now i use 70mcg des)

thanks all


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 31, 2012)

Des is out of your system well before you administer the MGF post workout.. so it's not an issue at all.  They won't even be present at the same time.  If your using the LR3 post workout, it'll still be kicking alive and well in the morning.. 20-30 hour half life.

I like to use both Des and IGF at 100mcg's.. 70mg's is a good dose though.. so don't feel that you need to up it.


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

No one listens to me.... they dont act on the same receptorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

kbye


----------



## SMALLbaby (May 31, 2012)

twist, how would you use it?
 i really want to hear different opinions from ppl who know their game and mods and reps here know it well,so thank you for all the info you put here, even if we(newbies in peptide game) are a little bit pain in the ass.


----------



## SMALLbaby (May 31, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Des is out of your system well before you administer the MGF post workout.. so it's not an issue at all.  They won't even be present at the same time.  If your using the LR3 post workout, it'll still be kicking alive and well in the morning.. 20-30 hour half life.
> 
> I like to use both Des and IGF at 100mcg's.. 70mg's is a good dose though.. so don't feel that you need to up it.



and what about PEG? i can use it also? i know its supposed to be used on non w/o days and most boards recommend taking it 3x per week,but i have only 2 days off(thursday and sunday). is there a way to incorporate peg in my program 3x a week or 2x a week is ok?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 31, 2012)

I ran it the same way.. I was doing a 5 days split with 2 off days.. and ran Peg on those 2 days.  300-400mcg's.. I prefer to inject it IM bilat as well.  It will go systemic yes.. but it doesn't need to seperate from the Polyethylene glycol attached to it.. so proliferation will occur right away.. so you will receive a little bit more benefit at the injection site.


----------



## Thresh (May 31, 2012)

TwisT said:


> No one listens to me.... they dont act on the same receptorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> kbye



TwisT has the most knowledge of anyone I have seen on many boards. Listen to him and you won't go wrong. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 1, 2012)

i always like to different opinions about something im not familliar with


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

TwisT said:


> No one listens to me.... they dont act on the same receptorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> kbye



  .... haha.. 

We all heard you.  I beleive the information you have provided.. I'm just giving the guy the protocol how I run it.  I still haven't seen any information to sway my opinion on running them another way.  I beleive that the way I stack the peps is the most effective and efficient way.  

Just basing it off the the research I've personally done... written, as well as physically researching the peps with different protocols.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Been using GHRP/CJC for about 2-3 weeks now and IGF 3 2 days

Must say the combo of GHRP2 / CJC/ and IGF LR3 is turning out to be interesting.... I had 2 things happen yesterday second day using the GHRP/CJC x2 AM to Mid-day, IGF pre workout, and GHRP/CJC again post. My pump yesterday was fucking stupid, my chest and tris blew up to the point several ppl commented! (Been training at another location for a 2 weeks, so changes are fresh to them) After the gym I kinda Carbed up and popped a Viagra well.... never had this happen before but I got an erection so ridiculous it was almost painful. I'm not new to Viagra or Cialis so I know their effects on me and neither have done that before... needless to say my girl got railed.

Side note: The initial hunger after GHRP/CJC pin is very mild now compared to the start. Should I break from it a few days? Can you become desensitized to it?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you using 6 or 2 bigmike?  Regardless.. if he hunger is a desired effect you wish to remain high.. you could switch to Ipam for a few weeks then come back to the GHRP.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Are you using 6 or 2 bigmike?  Regardless.. if he hunger is a desired effect you wish to remain high.. you could switch to Ipam for a few weeks then come back to the GHRP.



GHRP2

The only reason it raised concern is because I wasn't sure if my peptide quality had degraded (Recon with Bac water/ stored in my fridge) (IGF with AA in the fridge). Sorry to sound stupid just new to these compounds and got worried when the hunger faded figured I messed up or was using it to frequently.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> GHRP2
> 
> The only reason it raised concern is because I wasn't sure if my peptide quality had degraded (Recon with Bac water/ stored in my fridge) (IGF with AA in the fridge). Sorry to sound stupid just new to these compounds and got worried when the hunger faded figured I messed up or was using it to frequently.



I Don't get the hunger from 2 at all.. Most researchers that experience it also report that it subsides after a couple weeks.  Now 6.. look out.. if you want hunger.. That stuff has me eating everything in site.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I Don't get the hunger from 2 at all.. Most researchers that experience it also report that it subsides after a couple weeks.  Now 6.. look out.. if you want hunger.. That stuff has me eating everything in site.



Nice good to know! I had upped it to 450mcg per day thinking it degraded from sitting for a few weeks. Suppose I'll back down to 300mcg ED again. Appreciate the knowledge


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Nice good to know! I had upped it to 450mcg per day thinking it degraded from sitting for a few weeks. Suppose I'll back down to 300mcg ED again. Appreciate the knowledge



Stored in the fridge.. it'll be good for about a month before it starts to degrade.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Stored in the fridge.. it'll be good for about a month before it starts to degrade.



@ Pitt - You're a boss! Thanks man I was a little worried about that, but I've got plenty of time to use it up knowing that.

@ Twist - Don't go getting all upset on me now... I listened to your protocol and I'm enjoying it very much! so thanks to both the pros that chimed in on this thread.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

Just remember, my penis is bigger then pitts. 



hhsbigmike said:


> @ Pitt - You're a boss! Thanks man I was a little worried about that, but I've got plenty of time to use it up knowing that.
> 
> @ Twist - Don't go getting all upset on me now... I listened to your protocol and I'm enjoying it very much! so thanks to both the pros that chimed in on this thread.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Must be all that experimenting with Penile IGF injections


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Just remember, my penis is bigger then pitts.




You keep saying that.. I think we're going to have to write our Sponsors names on a ruler and post up proof.  hahaha.. just let me know if we're just gonna fluff or go full hard on.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

twist so you recommend taking this combo like this:

LR3 pre w/o(2h)
DES PWO
GHRP/cjc combo 20 mins later?

what about MGF how can i get MGF in there if its supposed to be taken within 20 min and des will be there?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

SMALLbaby said:


> twist so you recommend taking this combo like this:
> 
> LR3 pre w/o(2h)
> 15-20 min. post - MGF
> ...



Like this  ^^^


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't see the point of Des Post workout with that stack because the LR3 is going to be active throughout the rest of the day.  I guess if you're shooting to get some site proliferation.. seems redundant to me.  Also I still feel that the presence of LR3 is going to inhibit the MGF release.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

right now im using
ghrp/cjc combo 2x a day,morning and pre bed,might add another one post wo
des pre w/o
mgf 15-25 min post wo

i dont know why am i beeing such a puss about adding LR3 to this cycle and PEG, just keep thinking its an overkill cuz i had such good results with LR3 and PEG,and i might add I started LR3 with only 20mcg dose and max was 50mcg.
if i decide to add LR3 ,50-70mcg will be fine?

oh yea one more thing: can i add different GHRP at one time a day say post w/o i add hexarelin and rest of the day use GHRP-2?
also ive read somewhere that its ok to say use 50mcg hexarelin and 50mcg ghrp-2 together?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

SMALLbaby said:


> right now im using
> ghrp/cjc combo 2x a day,morning and pre bed,might add another one post wo
> des pre w/o
> mgf 15-25 min post wo
> ...



50-80mcg's of LR3 is a good range.. start low and work up.  I don't ever see a reason to run Hex personally.  It's as efficacious as GHRP-2, but comes with a lot more sides and desensitizes so quickly.. Combining the two again.. doesn't make much sense to me either.  If you wanted to swap something else in Post workout, I would recommend 6 and take advantage of the Increased appetite.  Ipam would be a great choice to switch to also.. if you wanted to take a break all together from the two.. run Ipam for a few weeks or months even.. then switch back.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

so i can use ghrp-2 morning and pre bed and post w/o use 6 to increase apetite?

ive been using ghrp2 and i swear my appetite went sky high. i dont mind one bit tbh only sometimes its painfull how hungry i get.

i think ill run ghrp2/cjc for 16 weeks or so and then when summer is over switch to ghrp6.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

For me.. 2  didn't affect my appetite at all.  For others, they react the same as you.  Some report that after a few weeks the hunger from 2 fades.  6 for me.. that has me eating everything in site and still wanting more.  It's different for everone.  Ipam is a great pep to switch up to when you wanna take a break from the big boys.  It's as efficacious as 6 but doesn't affect appetite, and the release is a little slower.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

I normally use lr3 1-2hrs post workout and ghrp and/or cjc 1hr pre wo if i happen to be using them also.
but have also use lr3 pre-wo. (doing it right now)

still not sure. both are great. but from what I have read Post workout might yeld more new cells it seems.

this goes back and forth all through the forums, Ill do both and switch it up, DONE! lol


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

how long can "normal" MGF be used? im gonna add LR3 post w/o(along with DES pre wo) and Peg on rest days. 
i plan on using lr 3 for about 40 days or so(just to get trough july  ). des will be 3 on 1 off  all the time.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

SMALLbaby said:


> how long can "normal" MGF be used? im gonna add LR3 post w/o(along with DES pre wo) and Peg on rest days.
> i plan on using lr 3 for about 40 days or so(just to get trough july  ). des will be 3 on 1 off  all the time.



indefinitely


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

u`ve just put a smile to my face


----------



## tacoman (Jun 5, 2012)

twist do you have any proof it doens't interfere with hgh and ghrp? I thought it did, in fact I believe datbtrue posted a experiment that showed igf blunts the release of both hgh and ghrp


----------

